# R32/R33 GT-R RB26 Front Diff



## Alex_Q (Nov 9, 2005)

I am looking for a good condition front diff centre.

Thanks


----------



## Niklas (Feb 13, 2006)

Just the centre?
Got one without the crown wheel. Removed it a couple of years ago as I upgraded to a quaife.


----------

